# Thyroid labs make no sense? Help!



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

So I have been dealing with my Hashi's feeling very out of control for a few months now. I was good on 90 mg, then my doc bumped me down to 30 mg (long story but essentially I switched docs and she went by the old lab values) and after showing my new doc some studies she put me back up to 60 mg Armour July 22nd. I still feel bad, tired and hair is still thinning. These are my lab values as of the 22nd (not sure if it matters but I had just taken my Armour 90 minutes before this test and hadn't eaten yet).

Total Serum T4

13.1 ug/dL Ref Range 4.8-13.9

Free T4

1.10 ng/dL Ref Range 0.76-1.46

TSH

3.110 u[iU]/mL Ref Range 0.358-3.740

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody

59.10 U/ML Ref Range <= 60

Thyroglobulin Antibody

16.10 U/ML Ref Range <= 60

Total T3 Serum

264 ng/dL Ref Range 60-181

So most everything is within "lab normal" range except my Total T3 which is VERY high. I haven't seen doc yet, but I think she will probably bump my dose back down to 30 mg now due to that value which is upsetting as my TSH is still high for me (I feel best at 1.5) and I have zero Hyper symptoms. I also found it odd that this lab had any amount of antibodies as "normal", my endo always said antibodies should be 0 in a healthy person. How can my T3 be so high yet my body is STILL secreting that much TSH essentially asking for more? I am quite confused by these results, in the past whenever my body was above 1.5 for TSH all my other levels were low.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

You are not supposed to have those antibodies at all. Info above and also, it is imperative that you get a FREE T3 test.

Hugs sent your way!


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

I haven't had a free T3 test done in YEARS. Last one I had done was during my initial diagnostic stage in 2012 or so. For some odd reason my doctors never order Free T3, only ever Total T3 which is so odd since they will order Free T4. The whole antibodies thing I pretty much already knew, I was told I was not supposed to have any which is why this lab showing up to 60 as "normal range" is so bizarre.

I did have an ultrasound done recently as my thyroid is enlarged. They didn't see anything that needed to be biopsied, but are keeping an eye on it because of its size and appearance.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Not sure I can help much on results, but my doc and insurance group in general, hasn't ordered T3 or FT3 at all for me since I joined them in 2011. I asked my doc about ordering it on my next test around the 19th, and she said she would this time, but that it is not needed for diagnosing and medicating and we won't order it again. I wasn't happy about that. Might have to have some discussions with her or end up finding another primary. I sure hope I don't have to. I hate switching doctors and starting all over.


----------

